# The Last Man on Earth



## Danny Creasy (Oct 11, 2017)

I did not care for this series. Not surprisingly, my daughter loved it. She and I are polar opposites on books, TV and movies most of the time. 

_Danny, is it because it is a comedy based on a subject you revere. Loosen up, dude!
_
No, I cared nothing for any of the characters.


----------



## logan_run (Jan 2, 2018)

I haven't seen it ill check it out for myself.


----------



## Mr Orange (Jan 12, 2018)

I watched a few episodes and enjoyed it until 



Spoiler



other people started showing up. Then I realized the MC was a jerk and I lost interest rapidly.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 12, 2018)

This doesn't happen too often but I despise this show. It's so stupid it's irritating. IMHO.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 17, 2018)

I generally like Will forte, but it doesn't look like it's too well received here.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 18, 2018)

The first episode was terrific. The subsequent episodes, where he turns out to be a socially inadequate buffoon were also very funny. I think this is quite a clever series for twisting the usual clichees.


----------

